# Anon m4 vs Smith 2020 goggles?



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/smith_1920

Hi guys. 
Wondering if anyone has tried and likes the anon m4?
Had m2 for years but they're worn out so need new ones.
Considering the M4 in the end of season sales...

What is tempting me to wait though is the Smith I/O mag XL or Skyline XL 2020.
I like smith tech and the I/o mag but they're quite small and i like a big field of vision. 
Anyone seen the 2020 range?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

RIDERUK said:


> https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/smith_1920
> 
> Hi guys.
> Wondering if anyone has tried and likes the anon m4?
> ...


I have a couple pairs of M4s. They're better than the M2s in that the lenses have grip points for your fingers so you don't have to dig with your nails to get a grip on the lens. The mask is slightly different in that there's a flap of cloth over the breathing holes. I think the idea was to prevent snow from blocking the holes. Of course the cloth blocks the holes instead, so I'm not sure how much of an improvement that is.

Oh, and the magnets are reversed from the M2s to the M4s, so you can't interchange the masks. :eyetwitch2: This appears to have been a surprise to Burton, as they took the products down from the website in Feb, then when they went back up the text was changed.


----------



## Steel Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey bro , my last sets were Smith io7 then dragon X2 and last year I got the M4s......

I love everything about the M4s the magnets are easy to swap lenses out in seconds with my gloves on ....

having cylindrical to spherical lenses is cool feature but not that I notice any optical difference

the face mask feature is killer aside from the quick change it’s best part

I liked the peripheral vision I got as well as the clarity of the zeiss lenses ......

the clip on my dragons had a tiny piece break making the whole thing useless so that’s how I ended up on M4s

I’m sure there are other sick goggles but I’m huge supporter of M4s I dont have a single complaint yet after 1 season with them


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I used a set of M4's for a bit, but eventually returned them, I really was not a fan of the lenses that came with them. I have not tried all the lenses though, but I suggest just you try a few before you buy.

The smiths just don't have the best field of view out of everything I've tried. Even the 4Dmag (although great downward vis) did not stack up to others. Maybe the squad XL?? I do like looking through their lenses though.

My top goggles right now for best Lens/Visability combo are the Oakley flight deck and the Dragon PXV. They simply have the best field of view out of anything I've looked through, and the Prizm/Lumalens tech seems to work well for me.

But again, there were a few Dragon lenses I did not like, so regardless of brand, make sure you at least look through the lenses before you purchase.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.


❄ Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review (Part 1). ❄ Brand: Anon, ❄ Model: M4 MFI®, ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Gender: Mens, ❄ Colour: "Gargoyle", ❄ Lens: SONAR by Ziess Silver 6% VLT / Infrared 57% VLT, ❄ Lens Type: Cylindrical/Toric, ❄ Price: $Au399.99 ($US319.95) RRP, ❄ Rider: 192cm (6'4") 93kg (205lbs)...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------

